# Help no HDMI sound from Yammaha



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I Just finished a install with a Yammaha RX-V365 using all HDMI cables My problem is ther is no sound from the speakers ,but the sound and video is passing through to the tv .
the tuner works, the test tones work , the anolouge rca's work , even the coaxal sound works 

Why cant I get sound from the speakers while using only HDMI , its got to be hooked up right because the sound passes though the hdmi and comes out the tv speakers.

please help me figure this out 
Thanks


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I found my own answer it was in the manual "Audio signalsinput at the HDMI jack are nt output from any speaker terminals but output from the connected video monitor to enjoy the sound from spekers connected to this unit-make an analoge or digital connection besides the HDMI


Why! whats the point of buying a reciever and hdmi if you cant use it 
Are all the cheaper recievers handicapped like this?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi jwhite, it looks as though your Yamaha Receiver does not accept the new Dolby True HD and DTS HD MA audio which a lot of modern receivers do, so therefore it is probably on say v1.1 of HDMI where it will pass video but only 2 channel audio, if you want DD or DTS then you will also need to run either Optical or Coax SPDIF cables from your DVD or BD player to get 5.1 surround sound.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

The previous posters are right. I have a Yamaha receiver and all the HDMI inputs and outputs provide is switching of the selected HDMI video source to the HDMI output connector. Audio - nada. You need conventional analog, or fiber or coax digital audio inputs to get audio. Newer generations of receivers extract audio from the HDMI bitstream, but not mine nor yours.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

RBTO said:


> The previous posters are right. I have a Yamaha receiver and all the HDMI inputs and outputs provide is switching of the selected HDMI video source to the HDMI output connector. Audio - nada. You need conventional analog, or fiber or coax digital audio inputs to get audio. Newer generations of receivers extract audio from the HDMI bitstream, but not mine nor yours.


This 365 is actually a current generation receiver, but does not accept audio via HDMI (keeping costs down). Anyone buying an AVR should make sure it supports Dolby True HD to get audio via HDMI.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

